# JavaDoc und Netbeans



## _Smash_ (6. Okt 2004)

hallo

in netbeans erhält man ja bei der autoklassenvervollständigung wärend dem schreiben einen überblick über die möglichen klassen, die dieses objekt mitbringt. dabei sieht man auch den javadoc eintrag
bei einer neu installation sind aber leider diese docs nicht mitgekommen, bzw netbeans zeigt sie zu den vorhandenen klassen nicht mehr an. wie kann ich das beheben, oder manuell eintragen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Okt 2004)

Gute Frage, hast Du schon mal in den Optionen "gewühlt"? Und welche Version hast Du installiert?


----------



## _Smash_ (6. Okt 2004)

ja hab schonmal gewühlt, aber die sind ja jetzt nicht soo übersichtlich bei netbeans. hab aber nichts direktes gefunden.
hab die version 3.6 mit java 1.5


----------



## _Smash_ (6. Okt 2004)

sooo
wenn man die html docs runtergeladen hat. kann man den darin befindlichen ordner api mounten. in den options unter system kann man bei diesem gemounteten ordner dann "use as documentation" wählen.
dann nimmt er das als docs und zeigt sie als api-docs bei der vervollständigung an. wenn man dann noch "hidden" wählt, verschwindet er aus dem filesystem fenster...


----------

